# Need snow deflector for 6'6" sport utility



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a western sport utility that I want a snow deflector for. Not sure if one is even made for this plow. Its a western sport utility 6'6".


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Rubber? Honestly it really does not make that much difference...I have one with and without.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

K thanks. Have you ever thought about adding height to the plow since its only 23 inches. I had an LSX on but traded it for my 7.5 for my ford. Big mistake it was awesome, 7 feet 2 inch wide and 25.5 inches tall it was perfect. I was an ass!!!!


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

No...it has never been an issue. Although you get much more snow than we do here.


----------

